# Yellowjackets.



## IKE (Aug 6, 2018)

I just went out back to water mama's herb beds and I found a complete, dead yellowjacket (I've got him on the desk in front of me now) on the patio so I guess that means that there is probably a nest pretty close by.

This thing looks huge when compared to a bee or a regular wasp, he's about the size of a common big bumble bee and the stinger is really long.

I was stung five times in one encounter year before last by wasps (luckily apparently I'm not allergic) and they hurt like the dickens......I'm going to have to got keep my eyes peeled for these guys when I'm outside.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2018)

Properly named.  Yellow jacket.

I was picking peat moss and stuck my hand in and it was like an electric needle.

Luckily I am not allergic to it.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 6, 2018)

I try  to  shoo  'em   away  if I can.   But  they do give me  honey.


----------



## IKE (Aug 6, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> Properly named.  Yellow jacket.




Nobody likes a Spelling / Grammar Nazi.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 6, 2018)

Be very careful around yellow jackets and wasps.  I got nailed a couple dozen times a few years ago, when I hit one of their nests with my tractor, and they swarmed on me.  I barely made it back to the house before I began to feel really woozy.  luckily, I had some Benadryl at the house, and that got me back to normal after a couple of hours...but itched for days.    After that, I even bought a couple of Epipens...just in case.  Anymore, If I see a wasp or yellow jacket nest, I douse it real good with a can of that wasp spray that sprays 20 feet, and kills them almost instantly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2018)

I've received several nasty stings from yellowjackets around my house in the past, we now use those hanging yellow traps and I put in 4 packets of attractant early in summer or late spring....seems to help.  Their sting is painful and leaves you itching for weeks afterwards.  I don't mind bees that do give honey, they usually aren't aggressive and leave you alone....not the yellowjackets.  In fall they make their way into my basement via the chimney.


----------



## dkay (Aug 6, 2018)

In the for what it's worth category: About twenty years ago I worked with a doctor from the Phillipines. A mother brought her young son to the ER saying that something bit/stung him and she thought it was some kind of wasp. The boy didn't appear to be having any kind of allergic reactions but the area was bright red, very swollen with quite a hole. Of course the child was screaming. The doctor checked to make sure there was no stinger left behind and then told me to get in the cabinet and get out the container of plain Accent (which is MSG a meat tenderizer). Then he told me to make a paste with some of the Accent and water which I did. The doctor then gently applied that to the bite. It was instant relief and the swelling started going down immediately. By the time the child left the ER there was just a small red bump. Now if I hadn't seen that I wouldn't believe it.

The doctor said insect bites are a protein based venom and that MSG breaks down protein. It's one of those home remedies from his country. I don't use the meat tenderizer to cook with but I do have some in my car and cupboard. I used it on some fire ant bites on my leg. Of course those bites blister but the MSG really did relieve the pain and itching. I still have little scars from the bites but was so happy to have some relief. 

I just wondered if anyone else has ever heard of or tried this?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2018)

I have a little jar of meat tenderizer specifically for yellowjacket stings, I don't use it for anything else, since I bought it I haven't had to use it..  Also Benedryl on hand for that, both at home and while out camping.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 6, 2018)

*We have them on our front deck.  I can see exactly where the go in under the house to their nest. I tried spraying, but to no avail. May have to spray again*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 6, 2018)

I get stung at least once every year!! Got hit about a month ago trimming hedges!! I swell up in the area of the sting!!


----------

